# Race/Driver Training Tracks in Toronto?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a place in or around Toronto where you can drive aggressively and fast, like on a course with enough of open pavement on the side. Looking to add some extra skills to my driving profile for a reason that doesn't concern you (but yes, does serve a purpose for the future).  

Should allow me to do fast, tight cornering, and speeds up to 150 KM/hour on a flat, straight strip. Looking to do a few test runs at both day time and pitch-black night. Must be a place where this is completely legal.


Any ideas?  I would do it on the Don Valley Parkway, but would rather not spend a night (or several nights) in jail.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> I'm looking for a place in or around Toronto where you can drive aggressively and fast, like on a course with enough of open pavement on the side. Looking to add some extra skills to my driving profile for a reason that doesn't concern you (but yes, does serve a purpose for the future).
> 
> Should allow me to do fast, tight cornering, and speeds up to 150 KM/hour on a flat, straight strip. Looking to do a few test runs at both day time and pitch-black night. Must be a place where this is completely legal.


Check with some of the race tracks in your area - they might run informal events where you could try your car out on the track. You would typically need to show up with an approved helmet, sign a waiver, pay a nominal fee, and pass a simple inspection to ensure your car is roadworthy.

If you wanted more then that, check to see what sort of courses or events are offered by your local sports car club.


Lars said:


> Any ideas?  I would do it on the Don Valley Parkway, but would rather not spend a night (or several nights) in jail.


Any time I've been on the DVP during the day the only way you could do 150 km/h would be in a flying car, even if you weren't worried about tickets...


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

*Shannonville Race Track.*

I used to spend a lot of time on the tracks with my GSR and CRX.
Shannonville is the way to go..
Check out the local clubs and even try to rent an hour or two of open track, they have special rates in the evenings just before sunset.
Mosports Park also has a race track, this one is more for the advance drivers, as the tracks are quite hilly, if you don't have the skills, please don't attemp..


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

speed300km said:


> I used to spend a lot of time on the tracks with my GSR and CRX.
> Shannonville is the way to go..
> Check out the local clubs and even try to rent an hour or two of open track, they have special rates in the evenings just before sunset.
> Mosports Park also has a race track, this one is more for the advance drivers, as the tracks are quite hilly, if you don't have the skills, please don't attemp..


I agree with your assessment as well I've driven Shannonville and it's a great track with good runoff areas for those times that you have pushed the car beyond your limits. I've never driven Mosport but have gone on a ride along and it's scary at times with the walls being so close to the track. The other option is Cayuga raceway they are known for there dragstrip but did build a 3km race track back in 2001 I haven't had the chance of going around it yet but from the picts that I've seen it's a good track with some challenging corners.

Cayuga road course track

Laterz


----------

